# Siemens nach Allen Bradley



## Leimi12 (15 Dezember 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit Allen Bradley?
Hab gerade eine Anfrage bekommen ob es möglich ist ein Siemens Step7 - Programm nach Allen Bradley zu konvertieren.

Ich kann es mir höchstens vorstellen die Textquellen zu exportieren und bei Allen Bradley zu importieren.
IEC - Konform???

danke für eure Hilfe,

gruss andreas


----------



## Zottel (15 Dezember 2003)

Eine automatische Konvertierung wird es wohl nicht geben. Die Programmiersoftware RSLogix schien auch keine AWL sondern nur FUP zu können. (Wenn ich nichts übersehen habe).



> Ich kann es mir höchstens vorstellen die Textquellen zu exportieren und bei Allen Bradley zu importieren.
> IEC - Konform???


 Nicht einmal das. RSLogix hat keine Textquellen.
Insofern läuft es wohl auf eine manuelle Neueingabe in RSLogix hinaus. Oder AB hätte inzwischen eine neue Software.


----------



## Leimi12 (17 Dezember 2003)

*Allen Bradley*

danke für die antwort!!

da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als den gesamten AWL-Code der Siemens in die Norm IEC1131 umzuschreiben!!

gruss andi


----------



## kpeter (20 Oktober 2004)

Hi allerseits

Es stimmt schon das die normalen versionen keinen Texteditor haben
der vollausbau hat einen texteditor

es soll eine iec norm geben der sich aber mit denn quellen der s7 nicht verträgt.

CLX unterstüzt ein quasi awl aber nur ladder mässig ( und umständlich bis zum geht nicht mehr )
FUP wenn man es sich leistet 
und stantart KOP

leider kann ich dir keine bessere auskunft geben

mfg
peter


----------



## Zottel (21 Oktober 2004)

Was ist der Vollausbau? Habe mit RsLogix500 und der SLC500 gearbeitet.


----------



## kpeter (21 Oktober 2004)

morgen

mit vollausbau meinte ich die Grundversion von RSLOGIX 5000 ( CLX ) unterstüzt nur KOP ( und nja ca AWL )

Wenn du genügend geld drauf legst bekommst du noch fup und eine art graph aber bitte frag mich nicht wie das ding bei ab heist.

mfg

peter


----------



## JesperMP (21 Oktober 2004)

Andreas,

Bei STEP7 ist nur SCL IEC konform. AWL, FUP, KOP usw. sind nicht IEC konforme.

RSLogix500 und RSLogix5 (für SLC500 und PLC5) haben nur Ladder (vie KOP). Nicht IEC konform.

RSLogix5000 (für ControlLogix) haben viele verschiedene programmiersprachen. Das "grundausstattung" ist Ladder, dazu kommen viele andere - alle IEC konforme (einer ist Structured Text, vie STEP7 SCL).

SLC500, PLC5 oder ControlLogix, das Resultat ist dasselbe: 
Du musst das Programm vollständig neu schreiben.
Wenn du deiner STEP7 code zu KOP schalten könntest, dann geht die Übersetzung zur Ladder in RSLogix schneller.


----------

